# Pine log



## ironman48 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have not seen anyone post anything about Pine Log in awhile? Here are my results so far at Pine Log. Saw 1 doe, 0 hogs, and got 16 squirrells so far. Saw plenty of coyote droppings early but none lately. Been going to PL for 25 years and seeing less and less game. Main gate is open and has been a while now, but it's because there's logging going on back in there again. Plenty of horse tracks, talking as it usually is. _At least nobody is riding up and down stamp creek road shooting so far like last year_. folks have been coming out there to test fire their new guns though (like a whole box of 12 guage #7 1/2) and their new 410s. lots of 12 pack cases and the like. wont go until after the hog hunt, it will be like a circus train with all the folks driving through looking for hog sign. which poses a question: how do you find hog sign from a truck?


----------



## RVGuy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to try the hog hunt next weekend but don't know diddily about the place so I imagine I'll watch and see the results posted on here rather than wonder aimlessly around and ruin someone else's hunt.


----------



## ironman48 (Jan 5, 2010)

know the southern half like the back of my hand. I use to be friends with the area man., he passed away 6 or 7 years ago. learned alot from him about the place and kinda helped him out sometimes with some of the stuff that was happening up there. There are hogs up there and have been for years, just not as many now. And, ya gotta go way in unless you just get lucky. By way in I don't mean drive or walk a long way on the road; a person has to pack a lunch and walk a long way _OFF the road_. I think lot's of fellas don't understand this about PL. So, they come home dissapointed. Been on PL for 25 years, been lost a couple of times for a few hours each time (thank God for a compass), but that's what it takes to conquer any large area; lots of exploration. If you decide to go, good luck, just get away from the parade on the roads!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have gone twice to pine log in the last two weeks and gotten 7 tree rats. Plenty of hog signs if you know where to look. With the gates offically closed, it's a long walk to where the hogs are.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been hunting there for about 8 years and I've seen the deer and hog populations decline.  Over hunting has taken it's toll on that place.


----------



## burns08wrx (Jan 6, 2010)

Was there today saw plenty of hogs


----------



## pnome (Jan 6, 2010)

I plan on going there this weekend for the hog hunt.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 12, 2010)

does anybody know why you cant coon hunt on pine log?


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't know that you couldn't.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 13, 2010)

yup, no furbearer season on the wma.


----------



## bfriendly (May 28, 2010)

I almost got a turkey a few weeks back, IMpatience lead to my failure. Have not gotten a hog since last August(First week of small game season).

MOST of the hog tracks I Have been seeing are Teeny Tiny ones so I am "Hopeful" there are MORE hogs than before.........the population of hogs should be increasing, even with the pressure out there, we should be getting more and more..............even though I have seen less and less

Got the boat fixed(Finally) so I have been on the lake lately, rather than hiking at PL the last week or two of turkey season........I am ready for August again though


----------



## childers (Aug 30, 2010)

anybody willing to share info on hogs here? ive been hunting here for atleast 4 or 5 years and in that time have well over a hundred hours hunting( not including scouting) and only seen 2 hogs once! please help me


----------



## pnome (Aug 31, 2010)

childers said:


> anybody willing to share info on hogs here? ive been hunting here for atleast 4 or 5 years and in that time have well over a hundred hours hunting( not including scouting) and only seen 2 hogs once! please help me



I'll share with you everything I know.  But I'm in much the same boat as you.   I've seen 4, killed 1.  

Doesn't seem to stop me from going though.  I was up there 2nd half of Turkey season every weekend.  Saw plenty of hog sign, saw some deer and got close to a couple different gobblers.  Unfortunately, not close enough.


----------



## childers (Aug 31, 2010)

any sections you would recomend? you obviously have had success


----------



## pnome (Aug 31, 2010)

childers said:


> any sections you would recomend? you obviously have had success



The hogs move around quite a bit out there.  So if your information on them is a few months old, it's old.

Places I've pretty consistently seen sign:  Behind the big food plot, and along that creek the runs through there.  Also I would check out the far east side as it is often overlooked by many hunters.

Of course, now that I've told the internet....  

The truth is, any given creek bottom might hold some.  I also like to hunt along the edges of pine thickets.  You can pretty much avoid the higher elevations. I've never seen any hog sign up on top of hanging mtn. Or along that ridge.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 31, 2010)

I hunted during turkey season there and came across plenty of hog sign. In the same area as the hog sign I also came across some bear tracks along the creek. I am keeping this secure for the moment since I plan on hitting that spot this deer season. It seemed the white oak acorns and chestnuts at that location were the reason why there was so much sign. Lots of muddy trees where hogs had been rubbing against. I thought the Pine Log hog was just a myth until I found this spot.


----------



## FVR (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm hoping that's not the same creek bed that I will be hunting.  Alot of hog sign and some bear sign along with white oaks and persimmons.


----------



## childers (Aug 31, 2010)

i would share some of my bear info on pine log, but im really against bear hunting. im sorry fellas. its just how i feel. but they are there( more towards the middle and i have heard one in the eastern section being chased by dogs. when you say the back of the big food plot, do you mean that ridge area or just keep going until i find any certain part?


----------



## FVR (Sep 1, 2010)

A bear ran through the sub division a few months back, he was probably chasing the deer, hogs, and turkeys that run through our yards.


----------



## pnome (Sep 1, 2010)

childers said:


> i would share some of my bear info on pine log, but im really against bear hunting. im sorry fellas. its just how i feel. but they are there( more towards the middle and i have heard one in the eastern section being chased by dogs. when you say the back of the big food plot, do you mean that ridge area or just keep going until i find any certain part?



I mean along the creek that runs back there


----------



## 2789britt (Sep 1, 2010)

hey phnome is that area past where you and i hunted in the back behind the gate next to the pine thicket where you are seeing them this is brian by the way


----------



## pnome (Sep 1, 2010)

2789britt said:


> hey phnome is that area past where you and i hunted in the back behind the gate next to the pine thicket where you are seeing them this is brian by the way



That's the place.  Though "seeing them" wouldn't be the right term.  I've consistently seen sign there.  


How things goin'?


----------



## 2789britt (Sep 1, 2010)

ok i am adopting two kids in a few weeks maybe we can hook up and doo another hog hunt during bow season or the special hog hunts


----------



## pnome (Sep 1, 2010)

Sure thing.  I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## childers (Sep 2, 2010)

i there just one "pack" of hogs that run pine log or multiple?


----------



## pnome (Sep 2, 2010)

childers said:


> i there just one "pack" of hogs that run pine log or multiple?



Multiple.  Like maybe one or two larger groups and a number of other small 3-4 pig groups and some loners.

Just my slightly educated guess though, based on the sign I've seen.


----------



## childers (Sep 2, 2010)

what do you consider to be a larger group?  10-15? 15-20? 20+?


----------



## pnome (Sep 2, 2010)

childers said:


> what do you consider to be a larger group?  10-15? 15-20? 20+?



10-15  Just judging from the amount of sign in some areas I've seen at times.  Not that I've ever seen that many hogs in one place there.


----------



## K Dowling (Sep 13, 2010)

so are yall saying deer hunting is no good??i got in the quota deer hunt nov 17-20...wheres the best place to go there to deer hunt..i thought bout going far as i can see in the thick stuff i can find? of close to the dove field but idk...i need to go scout


----------



## 2789britt (Sep 13, 2010)

i am going to hunt in the spor me and phnome found a few years ago


----------



## pnome (Sep 13, 2010)

2789britt said:


> i am going to hunt in the spor me and phnome found a few years ago



That's a good spot.  Shhh don't tell no one now.


----------



## pnome (Sep 13, 2010)

TheAlphaHunter said:


> so are yall saying deer hunting is no good??i got in the quota deer hunt nov 17-20...wheres the best place to go there to deer hunt..i thought bout going far as i can see in the thick stuff i can find? of close to the dove field but idk...i need to go scout



I'm gonna be hunting that one as well.  

I've seen lots more deer at pine log than I have hogs.  Lots more.


----------

